# Грыжа привела к проблеме с левой ногой



## Стелсс (23 Июн 2019)

Всем привет уважаемые доктора и участники форума !
Мое имя Алексей.

Проблема в двух словах описана в шапке, но изложу конечно все более подробно.

Мне 32 года, когда мне было около 14 лет, на медкомиссии в военкомате было выяснено, что одна конечность (левая нога) длиньше другой. Сказали носи две стельки, и отпустили с миром. Что вообщем-то я не особо соблюдал. Проблем никогда со спиной не было, но перекосило таз (слева он выше), походка относительно нормальная (но левая стопа уводит чуть в левую сторону, кто не знает не замечал этого).
Раньше я был довольно худым, но и жилистым, всегда поддерживал себя. В 28 лет новая работа, офис и отсутствие постоянных физ нагрузок. (были периодически и довольно тяжелые). По итогу я набрал вес с 70 до 90кг. В 31 год первая сильнейшая боль в пояснице. Поколол лекарства и все прошло.
В начале 2018 еще раз повторилось, но опять все прошло.

В декабре 2018 года , я поворачивался с довольно тяжелой штукой, в спине чтото хрустнуло, я почувствовал дискомфорт, который наростал с каждым днем все сильнее, иногда боль была невыносимой. Колол по старинке...ничего. Почти 3 недели промучился (купил корсет, с ним было получше). Пошел к неврологу, теже лекарства и все. Боль не утихала. Позвоночник болел весь, болела голова.

Нашел в нашем городе остеопата и мануального терапевта, он отправил на МРТ, которое показало грыжу 0.7 мм L5/S1. К слову после мануального терапевта 3-5 процедур все практически прошло, только чувствовалась поясница, ну а через месяц вообще забыл про это. Иногда побаливало. Делал каждый день ЛФК, ипликатор, дарсонваль. Тяжести только в корсете, да и вообще их практически исключил. Все наладилось. В мае 2019 начались боли в левой ноге и ягодице, (не мог сидеть с закинутой на стол ногой долго, только ровно) когда сильнее, когда легче, и мурашки в икре. Поясница не, то чтобы болела, но чувствовалась. Сходил к другому мануальному, вроде стало лучше, но больше не пошел. (первый действовал мягко, этот же ломал меня всего)

Затем пошел к неврологу, сделал рентген таза. Итог: правосторонний сакроилеит 1 степени.

Сдал множество анализов: кровь моча, витамин Д, антиген HLA-B27. Все анализы хорошие, ген отсутствует. Только очень мало витамина Д. Начал его пить в конской дозе. Направила к ревматологу.

В итоге,что случилось. На улице сильная жара, я решил добавить побольше стелек в кроссовок (где-то 1.5 см), за неделю до этого перестал делать ЛФК. Когда нагинался вставить стельки потянул левую ногу, появилась терпимая боль. А главное пошел в кинотеатр где вовсю работали кондиционеры (на улице 30 градусов, в кинотеатре максимум 20). Я в одних шортах и футболке. 2 часа я там пробыл. Вернулся домой, и залег в довольно горячую ванну дабы снять боль.

Проснувшись на следующей день нога ныла, но терпимо. Я еще раз залег в горяченную ванну. Когда вылез и наступил на ногу я испытал просто невероятную боль, резкая тошнота, весь вспотел, кое как доковылял до кровати, там и упал. Вызвал скорую вкололи в вену кетарол, не помогло. Следом пришел педиатор. Прописал: утром кетарол (практически не помогал), мидокалм и витамин B, все в уколах. Адские боли в ноге (лежа не мог повернуться, болела нога, сильная боль за коленом, в районе икры, внутри ягодицы, спазмы), не мог дойти до туалета, потом смог облокачиваться на стул, так и ходил. На следующий день не легче, через день тоже.

Вызвал на дом невролога. Он посмотрел: сильный рефлекс под коленом и выпавший рефлекс чуть выше пятки. Прописал Дексаметазон (2 куба 4 дня), Комбилиплен в уколах, димексид (не использовал), трентал на месяц. Этим же вечером , я смог ходить без стула (до этого только периодически). На следующий день уже гулял (два часа).

Невролог пояснил, что все мои проблемы из-за перекоса таза, (даже когда грыжа вышла, я чувствовал, чтото слева, как раз где длинная нога)

Также у меня периодически выходит герпес, давно правда не было. И ко всему я подключил ацикловир в таблетках и анаферон. Возможно это тоже помогло. Ацикловир с первого дня, анаферон в день прихода невролога, что возможно тоже помогло.

Сейчас я хожу (3 день после невролога), болей в тазу не ощущаю. Осталась боль в мыщце (терпимая) в икре когда на носок поднимаю ногу или поднимаюсь по ступеням. Боль как будто,я ее сильно перекачал, и продолжаю качать.

Когда гулял оставил все стельки опять и заказал подпяточник 1.5 см из пробки (ставили диагноз перекоса 2 см) подкладывал книги под пятку на 1.5 см все ровно.

Я инженер (понимаю что не то, но всеже). Изучил тему, и по моей теории это должно разгрузить позвоночник, таз и ногу, собираюсь постоянно носить подпяточник. Каждый день дарсонваль на грыжу и апликатор, курс декспаметазона доведу до конца.


Главный вопрос: Что из факторов того рокового дня могло привезти к таким результатам? (в таком аду я не был никогда, и не вернусь туда)

Не пора ли мне оперироваться?

Поможет ли моя затея с подпяточником? (когда хожу по улице, пока с 3-мя стельками чувствую себя легче, а вот дома стараюсь не облокачиваться на эту ногу)

Что можете посоветовать доктора и участники форума?

Спасибо всем кто прочитал этот огромный монолог)


----------



## InnaInna (23 Июн 2019)

Привет. Думаю Вы пережили жесткий приступ корешковой боли. Причины назовут специалисты. А поводом к этому запросто могли стать перепады температуры: жара на улице и холод в кинотеатре, горячая ванна усилившая отек. И это на фоне воспаления (сакроилеит), а возможно и вирусной инфекции. Ванна и баня хороши, если боль не опускается ниже спины, т.е., грубо говоря, не выходит за мышечно-суставные причины.
Плюс, зная о грыже, вы не знали, что нельзя наклоняться, долго сидеть и пр. Поведение способствовало не рассасыванию грыжи, скорее наоборот.

Зато, как же Вам повезло: приступ позади, парезов нет. (Точно нет? ) Страх боли поможет Вам включить мозги, выложить сюда свежее МРТ, изменить поведение и, требовательно пролечившись, избежать операции.


----------



## La murr (23 Июн 2019)

@Стелсс, Алексей, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Стелсс (23 Июн 2019)

Прикладываю снимки.  (МРТ декабрь 2018), снимок таза буквально на прошлой неделе.
Что могу сказать насчет парезов, если это потеря чувствительности, то когда сегодня гулял чувствовал  нечто похожее в стопе (какбы сводило), сейчас прошло, также чувствовалось во время приступов. Как и говорил ранее есть проблема с икрой, чувство как будто она была напряжена несколько дней кряду...болит мыщца, когда становлюсь на носки, и при движении. А так, на носках стоять могу, хожу, на ступеньки поднимаюсь и спускаюсь. Может это из-за долгих спазмов? Надеюсь это пройдет. Визуально все одинаково.
Также, как и ранее, так и сейчас, я отчетливо чувствую грыжу в левой части позвоночник, она не болит, а именно чувствуется, чтото давит.  Сегодня пятый день со дня Х, мне лучше, но до полного порядка еще далековато.  Начинаю потихоньку возвращать ЛФК.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2019)

Снимок делали лежа?
Надо сделать простое фото со спины, стоя. Можно со стелькой и без

А если только этот снимок, нет ли с захватом всей поясницы?
Проглядывает аномалия развития, но нет полного обзора.


----------



## Стелсс (23 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, здравствуйте!
Снимок делали лежа.
Сделал фотографии, первая обычное положение, вторая со стельками 1.5 см.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (23 Июн 2019)

Стелька под правой ногой?


----------



## Стелсс (24 Июн 2019)

@Доктор Ступин, да, стелька под правой ногой.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июн 2019)

Со стелькой лучше.

Последнее МРТ от 2018 года?


----------



## Стелсс (24 Июн 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Со стелькой лучше.
> 
> Последнее МРТ от 2018 года?


МРТ Январь 2019г.


----------



## Стелсс (24 Июн 2019)

Всем добрый вечер. Прошу ответить причастных теме.
Сделав фото еще больше стала ясна причина проблемы.

Сейчас все еще побаливает икра и чуть выше пятки (хотя уже лучше), это пройдет?
Есть небольшое онемение стопы (гдето-час в день), потом проходит. О чем это может свидетельствовать?
Поможет ли моя затея со стельками, выровнит хотябы частично спину? (по крайней мере,чтобы не было такого завала на болеющую часть позвоночника)
Это все-таки был корешковый приступ? Что это могло быть?
Почему я чувствую,чтото в левой части позвоночника,в пояснице, грыжа так чувствуется? также была когда болела именно поясница в декабре.

Судя по снимкам и вообще истории болезни, не стоит ли планировать операцию?

Что вообще посоветуете в моей ситуации? Как проложить курс к выздоровлению?
Я только сел за руль жизни, все стало хорошо) А тут такой изьян в здоровье.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (24 Июн 2019)

Это и есть корешковый синдром.
Мрт надо делать, если готовитесь к операции.
А так показания - плановые, оперировать, если не поможет лечение за три месяца.
Или профилактические, если не готовы бороться консервативно.
Стельку носить.


----------



## Стелсс (26 Июн 2019)

Сводка такова:
На данный момент курс лекарств прописанных неврологом закончен, на второй день после отмены появилась тянущая боль с тыльной стороны ноги (за коленом), после того как расхожусь прошло (по крайней мере сегодня). Чувствительность в стопе по ощущениям вернулась, и стопу практически больше не сводит. Ходить могу подолгу, левая нога из положения лежа поднимается все выше (раньше было тяжелее).
А главное, я очень часто чувствую некое давление в пояснице слева от позвоночника. Что это, и что с этим делать? 
Что вообще по процедурам порекомендуете для возможного исправления недуга? Лфк начал делать дома каждый день, дарсонваль и аппликатор, сижу только в корсете, если чувствую,что устал также одеваю корсет.
Предлагают триггерный массаж, на что обратить внимание можно еще, физио и какие?
В пятницу буду делать новое МРТ.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (26 Июн 2019)

> На данный момент курс лекарств прописанных неврологом закончен, на второй день после отмены появилась тянущая боль с тыльной стороны ноги (за коленом), после того как расхожусь прошло (по крайней мере сегодня). Чувствительность в стопе по ощущениям вернулась, и стопу практически больше не сводит. Ходить могу подолгу, левая нога из положения лежа поднимается все выше (раньше было тяжелее).


Стало лучше. Значит будем лечить.



> А главное, я очень часто чувствую некое давление в пояснице слева от позвоночника. Что это, и что с этим делать?


Лечить. 



> Что вообще по процедурам порекомендуете для возможного исправления недуга? Лфк начал делать дома каждый день, дарсонваль и аппликатор, сижу только в корсете, если чувствую,что устал также одеваю корсет. Предлагают триггерный массаж, на что обратить внимание можно еще, физио и какие?


Прочтите.



> В пятницу буду делать новое МРТ.


Ждем


----------



## AIR (28 Июн 2019)

Ну, если уж и ещё мнение, держитесь..


Стелсс написал(а):


> военкомате было выяснено, что одна конечность (левая нога) длиньше другой.





У меня от какая мысль, если левая нога длиннее,  то по идее именно слева должно быть сближение подвздошной кости и позвоночника.. поразмышляйте 
А я пока другую идею выдвину
Привычка ещё как минимум с первого класса сидеть немного наклонившись вправо (обычное дело) и к тому же сутулиться несколько  (привычка, возможно и предрасположенность )



Привели к нарушению статики , наклон туловища вперед - вправо.



Всё это дело увеличило нагрузку на пояснично-крестцовом переходе  (отметил на рентгене) и ниже (по ходу  сухожильно-мышечного меридиана ) , левая ягодица, бедро, голень, стопа...
Теперича по жалобам..


Стелсс написал(а):


> Проблем никогда со спиной не было, но перекосило таз (слева он выше), походка относительно нормальная (но левая стопа уводит чуть в левую сторону, кто не знает не замечал этого).


Причину перекоса таза и нарушение походки описал выше..


Стелсс написал(а):


> По итогу я набрал вес с 70 до 90кг. В 31 год первая сильнейшая боль в пояснице. Поколол лекарства и все прошло.


Постепенно преднатяжение в мышцах нарастало и достигло клинически заметных значений..  Но пока не очень выраженных, вот укольчики и помогли сразу..


Стелсс написал(а):


> В начале 2018 еще раз повторилось, но опять все прошло.


Постепенно преднатяжение нарастало..


Стелсс написал(а):


> В декабре 2018 года , я поворачивался с довольно тяжелой штукой, в спине чтото хрустнуло, я почувствовал дискомфорт, который наростал с каждым днем все сильнее, иногда боль была невыносимой. Колол по старинке...ничего. Почти 3 недели промучился (купил корсет, с ним было получше). Пошел к неврологу, теже лекарства и все. Боль не утихала.


Но в итоге, мышечно-тонические нарушения достигли клинически значимого предела и при "последней капле"  получился давно ожидаемый результат. .


Стелсс написал(а):


> Нашел в нашем городе остеопата и мануального терапевта, он отправил на МРТ, которое показало грыжу 0.7 мм L5/S1. К слову после мануального терапевта 3-5 процедур все практически прошло, только чувствовалась поясница, ну а через месяц вообще забыл про это. Иногда побаливало. Делал каждый день ЛФК, ипликатор, дарсонваль. Тяжести только в корсете, да и вообще их практически исключил. Все наладилось.


Достаточно адекватное лечение и помогло.. То есть мышечно-тонические нарушения уменьшились до некоторого , достаточно  комфортного уровня..


Стелсс написал(а):


> В мае 2019 начались боли в левой ноге и ягодице, (не мог сидеть с закинутой на стол ногой долго, только ровно) когда сильнее, когда легче, и мурашки в икре. Поясница не, то чтобы болела, но чувствовалась


Но, понятно, что счастье не может быть вечным... Ведь бытовые нагрузки сохраняются..


Стелсс написал(а):


> В итоге,что случилось. На улице сильная жара, я решил добавить побольше стелек в кроссовок (где-то 1.5 см), за неделю до этого перестал делать ЛФК. Когда нагинался вставить стельки потянул левую ногу, появилась терпимая боль. А главное пошел в кинотеатр где вовсю работали кондиционеры (на улице 30 градусов, в кинотеатре максимум 20). Я в одних шортах и футболке. 2 часа я там пробыл. Вернулся домой, и залег в довольно горячую ванну дабы снять боль.


Но человек существо достаточно активное и сообразительное..


Стелсс написал(а):


> Адские боли в ноге (лежа не мог повернуться, болела нога, сильная боль за коленом, в районе икры, внутри ягодицы, спазмы), не мог дойти до туалета, потом смог облокачиваться на стул, так и ходил. На следующий день не легче, через день тоже.


Спазм мышц, сдавливание местных нервных веточек..
Ну, пока хватит... попозже ежели чего...


----------



## Доктор Ступин (28 Июн 2019)

> Причину перекоса таза и нарушение походки описал выше..


Там речь была про анталгический сколиоз, на период обострения.
А сколиотический - с детства.


----------



## Стелсс (3 Июл 2019)

Всем Здравствуйте! Сегодня ровно 2 недели со дня Х.
Благодарю всех откликнувшихся, это очень помогает в это нелегкое время. Буду периодически дополнять свою историю, возможно кому-то пригодится, да и самому видна динамика. На завтра записан к Ортопеду.
Итак: сейчас передвигаюсь можно сказать нормально, ночью боли практически не беспокоят, сплю неплохо, стараюсь подольше. Иногда появлюются какие то фантомные ноющие боли.
Утром: иппликатор на поясницу, затем ЛФК, 20 минут тренажера эллиппс, скорректировал питание (надо сбросить вес). Пью довольно много витаминов: утром Д3+К2+Омега, также остался Трентал, через день колю Хондролон внутримышечно. Вечером принимаю комплекс витаминов В. Ходил на 3 сеанса массажа, помогает.
Как и говорил купил стельки (подпяточник 1.5 см). Ходить с ним тяжеловато, но чувствуется, что нагрузка немного скорректировалась и на правую ногу. Но ощущается тяжесть при ходьбе, неудобно...возможно привыкну.
Заметил,что стал быстро очень уставать, прям из сил выбивает, особенно на улице когда. Возможно из-за стелек, возможно организм еще восстанавливается. Но все равно стараюсь подольше гулять.

Давящее ощущение в позвоночнике не прошло, и часто появляется при ходьбе, пропадает когда ношу корсет. Его это время постоянно выходит носить?
Сегодня поднял ребенка в детском кресле, был в корсете, почувствовал довольно сильную слабость во всем теле. Пока с ним дошел, также почувствовал покалывания в пятке.
Мрт пока не делал.
Во время обострения не мог поднимать прямую ногу,из положения лежа. Тяну каждый день, и получается все выше и меньшей болью.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Там речь была про анталгический сколиоз, на период обострения.
> А сколиотический - с детства.



Какие вопросы хотел бы задать:
Скорректирует ли таз ношение стельки? Почему я так быстро устаю, и откуда такая слабость в организме?
Часто беспокоит головокружение, хотя сейчас все реже.
Как долго и как часто носить корсет? (понимаю, что во время тяжестей, но давит и во время ходьбы обычной)
Является ли покалывание в пятке еще какой-либо предпосылкой? (такого просто не было еще)


----------



## Доктор Ступин (4 Июл 2019)

1. Да, сколитическую часть, но не анталгическую- противоболевую.
Они будет уходить  по мере уменьшения грыжи.
2. Болеет. Любая болезнь имеет общие и местные проявления. Надо конечно посмотреть на другие болезни, поэтому в стандарт обследования входит не только Мрт, но и анализ крови, мочи, обследование на воспалительные процессы, обменное - глюкоза. И если они в норме, то все относим к общим проявлениям этого заболевания.
3. И головокружения туда же. Надо конечно сделать пробы на ДППГ, на ВСД И если нет конкретных указаний на заболевания вызывающие головокружение. То всё это проявление кривой спины.
4. Носить во время нагрузки. Во время боли. Тут все просто, если вы понимаете что можете сделать это движение или эту нагрузку без боли, и контролируйте свои движения во время выполнения этой движения или это нагрузки. То корсет не нужен.
 Например поднимаю ребёнка в кресле вы контролируйте свои движения, может и да. Но вы уверены что можете выполнить эту нагрузку правильно, скорее нет.
 У меня другой то вопрос стали бы поднимать ребёнка в кресле, в течении первых трёх месяцев после операции? Почему пациенты считают, что после операции нужно ограничение, а в процессе «консервативной операции» никаких ограничений соблюдать не надо.
5. Если ощущения в пятки возникло в момент нагрузки и не прошло после неё. Но это конечно не самый лучший признак. Скорее это признак раздражения нерва, вопрос где - в грыжа или в ягодице,


----------



## Стелсс (4 Июл 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> 1. Да, сколитическую часть, но не анталгическую- противоболевую.
> Они будет уходить  по мере уменьшения грыжи.....


Вы прямо в точку насчет тяжестей при консервативном лечении, ближайшие полтора месяца ограничу сильно себя в этом вопросе, хоть это и не просто.
Ощущение в пятке возникло при подъеме тяжестей, и сразу прошло после, пока больше этого не чувствовал.
Сдавал очень много анализов буквально перед днем Х, все хорошие, за исключением витамина Д.
Сегодня посетил ортопеда, говорит ситуация пока не критическая, также как и вы назначил постоянное ношение стельки 1.5 см ВСЕГДА, даже дома. И отправил в тренажерный зал для занятий с тренером, который специализируется на подобных недугах. В субботу будет занятие номер 1.
Ортопед гнул ноги во все стороны, из положения лежа не могу дотянуться до носка левой ступни, ну и проблема при прямом подъеме ноги (больше 60 градусов боль), Ласего так понимаю. В остальные стороны все двигается и работает.
Сегодня давление в пояснице почувствовал при долгой прогулке, только под вечер.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Июл 2019)

То есть все нормально.


----------



## Стелсс (10 Июл 2019)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> То есть все нормально.


Добрый вечер!)
Сегодня три недели как...
Итак, в левой ноге остался Ласего (примерно 45 градусов максимум до боли). Также периодически (редко) ноет-побаливает ахиллов сустав...или сухожилие, вообщем то место куда стрела попала Ахиллесу.) Поноет и проходит.
Общее состояние: гораздо лучше и бодрее, да и вообще походка стала нормальная, привык к стелькам.
Ходил к неврологу, ахиллов рефлекс слабее на левой ноге (его почти не было), а вот коленный на левой же ноге, довольно сильный и резкий.
Болит среднеягодичная мышца при пальпации и если делаю упражнения просто на твердом полу.
Также беспокоит давящее чувство в пояснице слева(тупая, давящая, несильная боль). Обычно проявляется когда,я на ногах. При пальпации боли нет. День начинается без нее, в течении дня появляется и исчезает и так не раз..
Ни один врач не дал мне внятного объяснения, в чем проблема этого ощущения. Восстановление конечно долгое весьма,а не зная где просвет, и вовсе неясен исход. 
Доктор у меня к вам вопрос: по вашему опыту, что может так проявляться? (я про давящее ощущение слева в пояснице). По какой причине может столь долго болеть среднеягодичная мышца? (только при пальпации). Почему в колене,столь сильный рефлекс?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Июл 2019)

Стелсс написал(а):


> Доктор у меня к вам вопрос: по вашему опыту, что может так проявляться? (я про давящее ощущение слева в пояснице). По какой причине может столь долго болеть среднеягодичная мышца? (только при пальпации). Почему в колене,столь сильный рефлекс?


Фасеточный сустав, синувертебральный нерв + мышца
Раздражение нерва за нее отвечающего+триггер в мышце.
Так он не страдает, это 4 корешок.


----------



## Стелсс (20 Июл 2019)

Итак прошло уже чуть больше месяца. Два раза в день ЛФК, Хондролон (через день укол), тренировки 3 раза в неделю, 5 сеансов токов Бернара, каждый день хожу дома на эллипс тренажере, скорректировал питание (похудел на 3 кг за все это время). Стараюсь сидеть как можно меньше (поставил в машину поддержку для поясницы). Хожу без корсета, по вечерам гуляю.
Болей практически нет, несколько раз появлялась боль в пояснице: висел на турнике, ЛФК, аппликатор, отдых и через пару часов проходило. Остается некий страх, что все может повторится, особенно при принятии ванн, но теперь это делаю при небольшой температуре воды.
Сегодня долго ездил в машине, к вечеру почувствовал дискомфорт слева в ягодицы, казалось,что именно кость, дома все прошло. Видимо это сакроилеит. Он проходит вообще от подобного образа жизни? Да и со стельками теперь хожу постоянно, и уже привык, соответственно разгрузил больную ногу.
Ногу тяну каждый день и на тренировках, уже 50 градусов (было 38). Причем по утрам при растяжке тянет также (за коленом), как и ранее. К вечеру, при опять же растяжке, такого уже нет, просто чувствуется, что тянешь связки. Пишу собственно,как дневник. 
Мышца слева при нажатии так и болит, в обычном режиме все хорошо. Может ли мышца болеть так долго? Остались еще 2 больших инфильтрата...вот тоже проблема, которая не проходит.
Сакроилеит при купировании основной проблемы может пройти? (я про то,что добавил стельки) Или все же посетить ревматолога?
Ах да....ходил в обычную поликлинику в неврологу (взять направленеи на физио)...какой же ужас...к людям просто как к скоту, врач просто неадекватен. Толком не посмотрела, сидят с унылыми лицами. Прописала по стандарту НПВ и витамин В, причем к основному препарату даже не прописала Омепразол простейший, соответственно на мое здоровье ей поровну.


----------

